# Beinharte Herbsttour ab Bingen am 28.10.2012



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2012)

Der Sommer ist zu Ende, die Blätter sind bereits gelb. Das heißt:
die nächste Herbsttour in und um den Binger Wald steht an! Von mir aus kann das traumhafte (wenig beinharte) Herbstwetter deshalb gerne noch eine Woche andauern.
Gerüchteweise wird es an dem Termin eine kleine Abschlussveranstaltung am Flowtrail in Stromberg geben. Wenn das gesichert ist, wird dieser natürlich auch wieder mit auf dem Programm stehen.
Einkehr wie üblich am Ende im Cafe Köppel.

Teilnehmen kann jeder, der keine Berührungsangst zu den Beinharten hat. Gäste fahren auf eigene Gefahr. Vorraussetzung: MTB und Helm.
Die Anzahl der Mitfahrer begrenze ich auf 12. Mitglieder des MTB-Club Beinhart haben dabei Vorrang.

Los geht es traditionell um 11 Uhr auf dem Naheparkplatz in Bingen. Da die Uhr umgestellt wird, ist das sozusagen kurz nach dem Mittagessen 
Die Streckendaten (geschätzt): 50 km, 1000-1200 hm, Beinhart-Level 2.

Bei unbrauchbarem Wetter kommt eine Absage bis 9 Uhr. Die Tour wird dann verschoben.

Also bis denne, ich freu mich,
Daniel


----------



## Adra (21. Oktober 2012)

Lieber Daniel,

Andreas und ich möchten gerne mitfahren.

Gruß,
Andreas & Adra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wir kommen auch
Suzah + Matthias


----------



## Ripman (22. Oktober 2012)

Komme aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mal wieder mit.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Markus B. (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme auch mit!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bettina (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme auch mit!
Gruß Bettina


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2012)

Bevor ihr hier vor dem Wintereinbruch am Wochenende kapituliert, es wird zwar kalt, aber sonnig, nach derzeitigem Stand.

Problem im Moment: ich bin seit Montag erkältet. Noch habe ich Hoffnung, dass sich das noch bessert.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Ripman (25. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben doch zumindest mit Thomas noch einen Ortskundigen dabei, zur Not finden wir den Flowtrail auch alleine

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Darkwing (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte auch gerne mitfahren.
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Achim (26. Oktober 2012)

Info: Party Flowtrail - Termin verschoben 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10004973&postcount=915

Gruß
Achim 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10004973&postcount=915


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke Achim, habs schon mitbekommen. 

Also kleines Schwein einpacken um Gewichtsverlust abufedern.


----------



## Caprifischer (26. Oktober 2012)

Komme auch mit.
...und bring noch jemand mit.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Ripman (26. Oktober 2012)

Und ich sach wieder ab  Kann leider nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2012)

@Ripman
So ein Mist, auf dich habe ich mich besonders gefreut


----------



## april_su (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle,
mit Blick aus dem Fenster und den für morgen zu erwartenden Temperaturen haben wir uns entschieden doch nicht mitzufahren.
Gruß
Suzah und Matthias


----------



## Markus B. (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
Ich komme morgen bei dem Wetter nicht mit, ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. Oktober 2012)

Es ist doch Sonne gemeldet ...

Naja, mit wenigen Leuten ist's auch schön.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss, trotz Sonnenschein, für heute absagen. 
Mein Alltag wird seit gestern vom Gang zum Schei...haus bestimmt.
Sorry, wünsche euch aber ne schöne Runde.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2012)

Super Tour bei schönstem Sonnenschein!
Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Darkwing (28. Oktober 2012)

War eine schöne Tour: Sonnne pur und nicht zu heiß, schöne Trails und nette Mitfahrer. 

Danke an die  "Gravity Pilots", die am Fuße des Flowtrails hervorragend für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt haben. Die Bratwurst und der heiße Kinderpunsch waren wirklich toll. 

Den Streckenrekord haben wir wohl knapp verfehlt, aber wahrscheinlich war es auch deshalb so entspannt. Die Einkehr im Cafe "Köppel" war der krönende Abschluss.

Vielen Dank an den Guide Daniel, bis zum nächsten Mal
Matthias


----------



## Fubbes (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke sehr. Habe mich auch nicht getraut, abzusagen. Aber gesundheitlich war es für mich grenzwertig, bei den Temperaturen so lange herum zu fahren. Das kostet sehr viel Energie. Auf der Rückfahrt war ich selbst froh, keine unnötigen Hügel mehr erklimmen zu müssen. Es hat gereicht!

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Caprifischer (28. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die schöne Tour, Daniel und allen Mitfahrern fürs mitnehmen...

Gruß Werner


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Oktober 2012)

schee wars, geniales Wetter super Tour : Danke Daniel


----------



## Adra (29. Oktober 2012)

An den lieben Daniel und die lieben Mitfahre, 

danke für die schöne Tour, die gute Stimmung, das Wetter, die Pralinen ...

Gruß,
Andreas & Adra


----------

